# Thoughts on Bill Jac food?



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

I am sending a puppy home this weekend to her new owners who want to put her on frozen BilJac... I am unfamiliar with this food... I have heard of the treats before but I've never seen the food. I suggested to the woman that she keep her on Fromm Gold puppy which is what all my dogs were on growing up and what all my puppies are on. From what I have heard of the BilJac food, I was under the impression it is commonly used as a weight builder and didn't really consider it something I would keep my healthy weight Standards on... also I am very allergy conscious, my pups are kept on the Fromm Gold Puppy which is corn and wheat free, and then when they turn 2 are put on the Fromm Four Star Game Bird which is grain free all together. So I guess my question is what are everyone's thoughts on frozen BilJac? Is it a good food to keep Standards at a proper weight and allergy free?


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

It has good ratings on dog food advisor. I've never fed it though.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I know someone that inspects dog food plants and she feeds it to her own dogs. She said it is the cleanest she has ever seen. I don't know more than that, but if I really needed to go with a less expensive food, I would consider it. My sister shows dogs and she has also said a lot of show people with lots of dogs to feed, feed it.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The "chicken by-product meal" scares me a bit.


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Zach ate a bag of it when he was still very small- the chicken/oatmeal puppy one. It happened that the BilJac rep was in the store and she gave me a good chat about the ingredients (um, I think she could sell ice cream north of the Arctic Circle)- but the selling point was the digestibility, and at that time he needed all the help he could get. I'll probably get some more at some point, now that he's getting all stages food. I avoid corn. It's always made my dogs itch. 
The bag of BilJac coincided with vastly improved stool, but he was also being treated for giardia :argh: that he brought with him at purchase.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

We use the frozen one at school for training treats. Dogs love it! However, I don't think the frozen version would be cost effective for a dog the size of a standard.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

We use it in training also, and since we're still leash training, Molly ends up getting quite a lot of her daily calories from it. She does love it, and because it's soft, it's great for training. My only real complaint is that I have to go to Walmart to get it, which I hate doing. The nearest store is pretty far away and it's always packed with bewildered tourists! The cost is $6 and change for a 5lb bag. I've thought of using it for her regular food, but thought it might "devalue" it as a training treat.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

This is 2.5 stars. Is this what they want to feed?

Bil-Jac Frozen Dog Food | Review and Rating

Personally, I wouldn't feed my dogs it. At all.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

MollyDog said:


> We use it in training also, and since we're still leash training, Molly ends up getting quite a lot of her daily calories from it. She does love it, and because it's soft, it's great for training. My only real complaint is that I have to go to Walmart to get it, which I hate doing. The nearest store is pretty far away and it's always packed with bewildered tourists! The cost is $6 and change for a 5lb bag. I've thought of using it for her regular food, but thought it might "devalue" it as a training treat.


Molly I see you are in FL. Check in Publix. They carry it here & it's next to the ice cream of all places lol


----------



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes that is what they wanted to feed. I advised them against it so I hope they keep her on the Fromm that I gave them.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Well I hope they go with your recommendation as well. I've heard of folks using it to put weight on dogs which I don't think is a good thing for a growing spoo.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm within a mile of two Publix stores, so I will check again. Thanks for the tip! It's by the ice cream at Walmart too, which is pretty funny. We're in an area with lots of non-English-speaking tourists, and I've wondered if any of them have gone home with Bil-Jac thinking it's an exotic American sweet treat. Truth be told, it doesn't smell half bad (though not like a dessert).:act-up:


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Bentley has been on Bil-Jac Farmer's Bounty Large Breed. He likes it, I like the shape of the Kibble, he cannot inhale it like some. His paws were orange between his toes before, and not any more. :biggrin:


----------

